# My Second Grow! 12/12 from seed, Closet Grow, LST. Whooo!



## Midnight Toker (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Guys! Well my last Ice Princess grow turned out amazing and I couldnt of grow it withought you guys....Thanks! It was the best weed i ever had...Yes i already smoked it all haha. The one tiny plant from my other grow...Mini will be still updated in the other journal. But lets give this anouther go  :holysheep: 

As for the grow, Im keeping the strains a secret until flowering or until i find a male/dead plant lol...But I ordered 4 different strains from seedboutique....all 4 packs came in like 8 days and i germinated 4 seeds last night (1 of each strain) Trust me you guys will LOVE these. Heres the list of supplies.

_Strains: _4 Different, They will be announced later in the grow 

_Lighting: 5 CFL's...._2 are 1800L 130W and 2 are 1600L 100W and 2 Sun Glow Florecents 1000L....*Total of 7800 Lumens. *Im adding 2 more 1800L CFL's very soon.

_Soil:_ A mix of MG Organic Choice and MG 3 month feed...Nutes will be purchased later on.

_Airflow: _Metal Fan lol

_Grow Area_: 5 feet to the ground and 3 feet 6 inches wide...Im using the complete left side of my closet....wrapped in mylar and the lights are like 26 inches away from my table (the seedlings will be like 5-7 inches away from the light.

Well MP....Lets make it anouther great grow and harvest 
*Pics Below*
Thanks!


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey MidniteToker - Looks like I'm the first one in.  Haven't _we_ improved from the stacks of video games for your first grow area.  Looks like your getting the hang of it.  Don't buy weed off the street - grow your own dude.

Good luck and I'll be checking in on the grow again.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Pot Belly...Haha much of an improvment :cool2: Im done buying weed off of the street....For sure im a grower for life now haha....Stay Tuned!  By the way your grows turned out amazing....your where I got the 12/12 from seed LST grow idea from, I hope i get somthing near what yours were like when im flowering lol.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 18, 2008)

**** when i figure out how to grow weed like the weed i get on the street , all quit for good to =P!   good luck again man! pullin up a chair


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 18, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Thanks Pot Belly...Haha much of an improvment :cool2: Im done buying weed off of the street....For sure im a grower for life now haha....Stay Tuned!  By the way your grows turned out amazing....your where I got the 12/12 from seed LST grow idea from, I hope i get somthing near what yours were like when im flowering lol.


 
Right on! Give her good light and nutes. Keep the temps right, and dry humidity. Mine stays around 30% RH in the flowerbox. You'll both be thanking each other after about 10 weeks. My 12/12 plant showed female sex at 20 or 22 days (I forget, but it's in that journal) from popping ground. 

Good luck on your 12/12 from seed. Don't forget that your young, maturing plant still needs a good balance of Nitrogen to build nice green leaves even while in 12/12. I made the mistake of just using flowering nutes early on and made my plant sickly sick. I think I coulda got more yeild, but I lost growing time since I was "autoflowering".

Later:aok:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 18, 2008)

Nitrogen is all taken care of  I set up everything...all the clear conainers now have black plastic around them, areas set up, lights are proped, soil ready...all we need is some taproots lol...By tomorow they'll be in soil and ill take pics tomorow...to late to run to the store for batteries haha. But my last grows weed was WAY better than anything ive ever bought...No more street weed is it enter my system anymore unless its a buddies or free...haha. Ill keep you guys updated...Thanks PotBelly! And thanks Ganja...Alice turned out great  Happy Toking!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds like you're definitely getting the hang of it my friend. Im looking forward to seeing this one as I will probably start a few micro grows for some mothers to clone from. Just a few small home-made boxes with cfls to keep the mothers alive. 

I'm pulling up a chair and a blunt my friend. Grow it big and keep us posted on your progress. I'm anxious to hear what strains you chose. Keep us posted. Good luck and take care.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I checked on the seeds when i got home from work....4 Taproots  there in there soil ready to go....Heres everything as of now..mini has about 1-3 weeks until harvest. (Check other GJ) And if you didnt read why mini looks all messed up a few weeks back i left for a few days and my girlfriend left the closet fully closed and it got way to hot and fried all of her and my Ice Pricess' leaves....but oh well. Thanks 

Heres the seedlings codes haha
Plant 1: Lucy (Sprouted first on March 21st)
Plant 2: Halley (Sprouted third on April 1st)
Plant 3: Lila (Sprouted third on March 27th)
Plant 4: Jane (Sprouted fourth on April 8th)
Plant 5: Gina (Sprouted fith on April 11th)


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 21, 2008)

Looking good so far brotha. Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks beach....hopefully ill have some sproutlings today


----------



## dmack (Mar 21, 2008)

Cool Midnight. Hope all them seedlings pop up today. Green MoJo for sure buddy


----------



## Melissa (Mar 21, 2008)

good luck mt ,,,,grow grow grow little babies :tokie:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey all! 
The lights just came on and plant 1 (Lucy) sprouted  the others shouldnt be to far behind....Here they are :hubba:


----------



## smokybear (Mar 21, 2008)

Good stuff Midnight. I hope they all sprout for ya. Keep us posted my friend. I will be watching your progress. Keep us posted. Take care.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 22, 2008)

Well still just one sproutling as of today....one i know for a fact will sprout today because i planted it alittle deep...but im germinating 2 more as we speak just in case...if they all do sprout then ill jst have two more plants  But the seedling that did sprout looks great and minis top cola doubled in size overnight i swear :huh: shes so heavy its almost snapping in 2 pieces haha...im going to harvest her soon...maybe later on this week....ill update pics in a day or two. Stay tuned!


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

Happy birthday little ladies!​


----------



## cookie (Mar 22, 2008)

are those laser disks around that plant? thats the coolest thing i think i've seen in a hot minute. i hope things go awesome for you.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 22, 2008)

:stoned: i decided to add pics haha...yea cookie they help alot to i added much more around the sprouts and made it a bette area for themm also i germinated 2 more seeds just now incase some dont wanna come up haha....if i end up with an exta plant then yay for me hahaha...when minis harvested im going to germnate more then...i want 10 plants this micro grow  here they are...


----------



## cookie (Mar 22, 2008)

thats awesome. at first i thought they were cds but that idea just seemed off somehow. also, i think its awesome that i know what laser disks are. most people my age havent got a clue about them because they never really went mainstream like dvds did. the babies are so cute. the last one i had sprout has grown almost 3/4 of an inch since about 10am. they grow so fast.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 22, 2008)

Lookin good my friend. Keep us posted. I will be watching this one. Take care and good luck with them.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 23, 2008)

Well still one seedling....i must of done somthing wrong...hmm but the 2 i germed yesterday there little taproots are starting to poke out...ill give them anouther day to plant. The sprout that i do have is doing great so im pretty happy...also mnis coming down today.....she smells SOOOOOO good im so excited....for a seed that i didnt mean to plant and that was neglected in light and everything else im pretty happy, took a test nug and i was on my arse.....Well here you are...anouther sucessful harvest  Minis out and everythings rearranged....muchhhh better. haha shes next to me and just the smells making my eyes water....check out my other GJ for harvest pics  Enjoy!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 23, 2008)

good stuff man. i'm going to start germing some pineapple skunk seeds tonight and order others tomorrow. looks like we'll be doing basically a side by side grow again.... good stuff. glad to see mini turned out. toke it


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 23, 2008)

sounds good widow....im pretty excited man haha. but I messed the other 3 seeds out some how that why they didnt sprout but by tomorow ill have 3 germed seeds with taproots so ill have 3 more plants within 3 days...then i may germ 4 more for a total of 8 this grow  Ice princess didnt smell anything but the box when the whole plant was drying....My WHOLE house smells from mini its so amazing but i can already tell this will be some good bud....smoke report in 2-3 days :cool2:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

hey sup MT lookin good so far , how was mini?   should be starting my new grow journal in the next couple weeks sometime cant wait to be back on here with u guys!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 24, 2008)

well all of the small buds were dry this morning...i woke up at 8:00am and smoked them and i just came down...and it was a small amount of bud to..minis amazing!! The top cola should be done drying tomorow...ill post pics  Also one other seedling sprouted...i planted it way to deep in the soil that was all...the other 2 just didnt sprout so ill be putting 2 more in dirt tomorow...and i may end up with a 5th plant because i wasnt expecting the other one to sprout haha...Pics'll be up tomorow  I'm looking foward to your next grow Greg  Hows alices' reveg comming along?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

she died.. lol waiting on some natural african strains to come..


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 24, 2008)

I should of read the journal haha sorry about that man...Im looking foward to the next grow


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 25, 2008)

Im so stoned from this haha..much better than the bigger plant!...i give it a 10 outta 10 im so high haha :stoned:


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey MT - You are a riot.  I get a kick out of your crazyness.   

Nice little purty little bud ya got there.  I'll be right over to give it a try.  Good luck on your growing endeavors.

PB


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 25, 2008)

how much did ya get off that mini? She looks tastey


----------



## Thorn (Mar 25, 2008)

hey buddy sorry i only just caught up with this grow...been high recently:giggle:  hehe

Anyway you got me in suspenders!!! I can't wait to see what strains you got!!  I did the same thing with my first lowryder a few weeks back and planted it far too deep...i was baked at the time oops I hate waiting for them to pop above soil. Its so great when the seed cracks but then you gotta wait again grrr

Mind if I pull up a chair?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 25, 2008)

hehe its cool MT.. alice def didnt turn out to be what i thought she would ,  whatever male got her mum was sum dirt weed male..  plus i did a few things wrong but hey 2nd -3rd - 4th times a charm right? lol


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 27, 2008)

I think i got about 6 grams dry from mini (alittle more than what was in the pic) but overall the most intense highs ive ever had. I wish i knew the strain because it'd be the first id grow again and again haha. But the seedlings are doing great...But yesterday I was gone all day and the timer had been shut off somhow and she had a full day of dark :huh: but shes now doing good and i made sure thats never going to happen again..haha. But the second sprouted yesterday and i should have a 3rd by today....yesterday i planted it and it had a long taproot so it should be all good. Im transplanting in about a week into a 3 month feed mix with the organic...i heard its a great combo. The biggest is just starting to grow its secondary node...but stay tuned 
(The pic of all of the makes the biggest seedling look stretched...its not.)


----------



## thestandard (Mar 27, 2008)

that was a cool plant that mini, i just harvested my mini.. hopefully a tad more than 6g.. lookin good man nice and clean good luck and good work


----------



## Thorn (Mar 27, 2008)

love it... lovin those baby pots too, their great!!! what strain was your mini do you know?


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 27, 2008)

I really wish i did but i know it was a lemon kush type cross. :stoned: Thanks Thorn


----------



## Midnight Toker (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry for the LONG lack of updates haha...ive been sooooo busy latley....Well plant one and three are females  Plant one...Lucy...was LST'ed today and takng it great....the others are at least a week or two away from being able to tell sex.....Im amazed my first 2 were both female....the second female...plant 3...is sooooo strong and amazing im not even going to LST it....pics comming tomorow. Check post #8 (first page) for the dates they sprouted


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Apr 17, 2008)

sounds awesome MT can't wait for to see some pics of these beauties..! take it easy man


----------



## Midnight Toker (Apr 21, 2008)

Well theres going to be 4 posts of updates for each plant....Lets start with plant 1....Lucy. Her first day of LST was 5 days ago and last night i added a second tie.....shes taking it great and getting bushy....TONS of bud sites....Im going to have 10X more bud than my first grow and that was alot....soooo excited...but here she is at 31 days from sprouting...:hubba: 
Her strain is Northern Lemon (Northern Lights x Lemon Skunk)
_*Plant 2 Comming Next....soon.*_
PS. So far 3/4 are female!!!!!!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good so far. Keep us posted as I will be watching. I love your micro grow. Keep up the good work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Midnight Toker (May 13, 2008)

Well so much for "Micro" grow hahaha. Ive been soo busy latley....sorry for the much lack of updates. Plant 1 Lucy...The LST'd plant on the front right took to it greatly! shes getting pretty bulky bud wise...Her strain is Northern Lemon (Northern Lights x Lemon Skunk) the huge plant to the front left is plant 3..Lila, Shes prbably the biggest...her strain is White Rhino. The one to the back left behind Lila is Plant 4...Jane...Shes also a monster considering a 12/12 CFL grow haha...shes alittle Afgani. The Sativa behind the LST'd Lila on the back right is a Sensi Jack Flash, i got lucky and had a buddy that got back from amsterdam before i started this grow and brought back a pack of them from Sensi seeds and got it here and gave me two of the seeds...one didnt make it when it sprouted... But i still cant believe all of the plants came out female!..but Jack Flash is a cross between Afghani-Skunk and Jack Herer..SOOO EXCITED...and last but not least the little mini next to Lila is also a Afgani...But like I said...I had a 100% female turnout...Im using a mix of MG organic choice and 3 month feed and CFL's..I couldnt be happier haha Ill have a better pic of the ladies soon. Keep it green guys! Im also starting Bloom Booster tomrow (15-30-15) What DomsCron used in his grow...Ill keep ya posted! :hubba: :yay:


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 14, 2008)

looks great man! getting exciting again. swing by and check out mine. they're getting enormous for only about a week into flowering. your plants are startin to look tasty for sure! keep it up son


----------



## Ganja_Greg (May 14, 2008)

Lookin good bro,


----------



## Cali*Style (May 14, 2008)

Some very pretty ladies you have there.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 14, 2008)

Beautiful ladies.


----------



## Midnight Toker (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments guys ....Im sure getting excited to Widow haha...Just like good ol' times  I added the bloom booster a few hours ago and everything seems like it going smoothly....hopefully tomorow we'll see a nice "Boost" in buddage haha...Ill post pics of each tomorow or so....Take it easy guys


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jun 4, 2008)

You wont believe this. There was a big fire at my place that started a few floors down and i had to cut the plants...We started smelling the fire when we were sleeping around 1:25am Then we heard fire trucks and people knocking on our door franticly...I freaked out and we had and to cut the girls and tear everything down ..we got out but the fire spread to our place and burned our living room alittle and most of one of the bedrooms and alot of smoke damage...that was about 2 1/2 weeks ago. Now most everythings fixed but im not growing again until we get a new place...for now everything that was in the closet is boxed up haha. I might start an outdoor grow soon.  Its sad about the plants but atleast noone was killed and we wernt hurt. Were looking for a new place so stay tuned for round 2.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh, that is terrible. At least you and your family is okay. Hope you get back to where you want to be soon.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 4, 2008)

:holysheep: what a awfull thing to go thru! 
I am happy to hear your family all escaped unharmed !


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jun 20, 2008)

Man that sucks. I wish you the best of luck. Its amazing what fire can take from us and at least the fire did not take your life or the lives of those you love. Plants are plants, they will grow again.


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Jun 20, 2008)

hope your plants dont get blamed...


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow - glad to see you made it out alive.

How's it going for you now?


----------



## Thorn (Dec 12, 2008)

pot belly! where ya been man??? Hope all is ok with you


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 12, 2008)

nice one. whats the cd's for?


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey guys, everythings been good, moved to a new place. I might start indoor again soon but for sure theres an outdoor journal comming next year haha, and kali they were laser discs, they were reflecting light to the bottom of the plant and to dark spots around


----------

